# Mission Impossible: Becoming an Mac/iOS Developer Member



## ScottW (Jun 10, 2011)

This is less of a rant and more of my experience, which is highly frustrating.

I love Apple, I've been a long time dedicated Apple Geek through the thick and thin and have owned Apple products continuously since 1987 with my Apple IIGS. I buy every new iPhone and upgrade my systems more often than I need too, because I love Apple products. When Apple's stock was $1/share, I was still touting Mac as being better and I have never ceased from that stance. I can't possibly count how many people I have converted to be Mac users over the years, the number is well into 3 digits and probably 4 if you counted the "domino effect".

I've been a Member of the Apple Developers network in the past, but that was before the prices dropped to what they are today.

About a month or two ago, I purchased the Apple Developers Network Mac and iOS programs from Apple, under my company which has been around for 14 years. I had one of the numerous documents they accepted and provided that as my "proof", but they said it didn't have my address on it. But no documents from the state have my corporation with an address on it. Plus, my company changed it's name in the late 90's so while I can show the paperwork trail of that changed, the paperwork was all rejected. I got busy with some things going on and was at a loss for what to do anyhow.

Then Monday, I realized I need to get this process going again and decided just to sign up as an individual. Tuesday, I found out my identity was rejected and I had to get some paperwork notarized. I went to the Bank and the Bank said they didn't do that kind of notary. So I went to the UPS Store and they did it for me. I went back, faxed in the paperwork, also sent a copy via email and haven't heard a peep since. I realize that WWDC is this week and things are probably swamped on their end and resources are limited.

Apple probably knows more about me than I know about myself. They ship products to me at my address with the same CC, but won't verify me based on that information? Seems a little silly.

So... as I write this, I'm still waiting... trying to do what seems like an easy task, but seems to be Mission Impossible.


----------



## pedz (Jun 13, 2011)

Weird.  Seems like getting an https certificate would be harder than being an Apple Developer.  With the certificate, I had to give them some documents -- can't remember what.  And they called me to verify I was who I said I was (not sure what the point to that was) and that was it.

Keep us posted.  I'm curious how this turns out.


----------

